# Arkansas Duck Hunt



## ramrod216 (Dec 27, 2009)

Guys let me tell you if you're heading to Arkansas to hunt the timber, stay at home. Boat landing was full this AM at the meto and naturally there were 4 wardens their to greet you when you returned to welcome you to Arkansas. They said they their were only 6 ducks killed and that was at 11am when we came out. Wardens said duck s were scattered everywhere because of the high water.  Hunting  Monday morning then heading out to Mississippi.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 27, 2009)

6 ducks??? my advice would be don't believe everything you are told. 

was up there last week, and headed out again in the morning. Haven't been hunting the metro although do know of a few people that have been doing decent. Have been hunting public land in that area, and the ducks are there if you know how to find them


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 28, 2009)

ramrod216 said:


> Guys let me tell you if you're heading to Arkansas to hunt the timber, stay at home. Boat landing was full this AM at the meto and naturally there were 4 wardens their to greet you when you returned to welcome you to Arkansas. They said they their were only 6 ducks killed and that was at 11am when we came out. Wardens said duck s were scattered everywhere because of the high water.  Hunting  Monday morning then heading out to Mississippi.





6 ducks on 33 thousand acres!


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 28, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> 6 ducks on 33 thousand acres!



Sounds a lot like Georgia


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2009)

We've been here since Saturday and I can tell you in general it's very slow.  There's more water here than I've ever seen and what ducks they have are spread all over tarnation.  We've scraped out a handful of ducks each day.  Taking a break tomorrow before hunting a private club near Earle on Wednesday.


----------



## miller-black (Dec 28, 2009)

I was in Moro, Arkansas population 124 (about 45min from Stuttgart) last week from Saturday to Tuesday hunting leased Timber and flooded fields and we shot a total of 7 ducks.  Made a grown man want to cry. It was 56 degrees and there are no migrators at all. The local ducks know every trick in the book


----------



## Timberdawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Brother in law hunted a private club in Ak this morning they killed one gadwall. Buddies in NeLa have had two good mornings in a row


----------



## SourMash (Dec 28, 2009)

Arkansas is WAY overated! It was awesome back in the late '80s through mid '90s. Although, if you've never been to the duck festival in Stuttgart on thanksgiving weekend you're really missing out on something! Everyone that calls himself a duckhunter should experience it at least once.


----------



## kenway (Dec 30, 2009)

its not over rated just this year there is so much water i got back today saw thousands but they already new where they were going and the water is higher than i have ever seen it in my 9 years of going but that tells me that there is going to be pills of birds next year. and yes the festival is awsome i go every year and you can find some great deals on hunting stuff.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

ramrod216 said:


> there were 4 wardens their to greet you when you returned to welcome you to Arkansas. They said they their were only 6 ducks killed and that was at 11am when we came out.



Wow.. The darn wardens done went to pulling folk's legs..Amazing.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 31, 2009)

alphachief said:


> We've been here since Saturday and I can tell you in general it's very slow.  There's more water here than I've ever seen and what ducks they have are spread all over tarnation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 31, 2009)

My buddies down there said stay home, I might head to Miss instead....


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got back from the oak donnick and turrell area , you can manage to scrape up some ducks but its tough. We had to go down the river to get the boat out cause you couldnt find the boat ramp. A whole lot of water everywhere and it didnt look like it was going down anytime soon.


----------



## Ronbow (Dec 31, 2009)

*Cache river tuesday was like white water rafting in my Gator trax, scraped out a few greenheads and a hollywood decoy lines were not long enough to hold. Dont get sideways on trees in the current boys very dangerous. everything on hwy 14 was flooded, I mean flooded boys. pics to soon*


----------



## alphachief (Dec 31, 2009)

We'll see...we may head back for the last four days leading up to the close...if the water falls back and they get a good final push of ducks in.


----------



## Ronbow (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ark Tenn*

*Tenn was a lot better, limited out two days in a row Ark was flooded everywhere the roads were covered*


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Jan 3, 2010)

I did not go with them this time but my buddies came home early they hunted in North Arkansas Fri and Sat.  They did not even take the gun off safty!

CT


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 3, 2010)

We hunted Mallard Lake area of NE Arkansas on public land Dec. 28 and 29. Killed 6 mallards and 4 gadwalls the 28th when it was sunny in the early morning. Things slowed greatly as it clouded up. Most blinds in the area were unhuntable due to high water. Saw THOUSANDS of high flying snows, specs, and Canadas. Few migrating ducks. Tuesday the 29th was cloudy and we started seeing some more high flying ducks but we only got a couple birds to work and killed ZERO. The reports from the WMA managers were that there were 350,000 plus birds on the lake, 80% mallards. We hunted north Mississippi for two days following and only killed one greater scaup.  Hunted briefly the morning we had to return home and started to see more migrators coming in. Day after we left the small private access lake we hunted was reported to us as being filled up with ducks! Just goes to show most spots can be good one day and poor the next. Timing is everything.


----------



## Jaker (Jan 3, 2010)

ramrod216 said:


> Guys let me tell you if you're heading to Arkansas to hunt the timber, stay at home. Boat landing was full this AM at the meto and naturally there were 4 wardens their to greet you when you returned to welcome you to Arkansas. They said they their were only 6 ducks killed and that was at 11am when we came out. Wardens said duck s were scattered everywhere because of the high water.  Hunting  Monday morning then heading out to Mississippi.



You know the funny thing is that while I was out thataway a few days ago, I talked to one of my friends that lives out there, and he and his family killed a 7 man limit of mallards every day for two weeks in the metro, and that was up until tuesday. guess there were a few more than six. but I would agree that in general things are slow, but there are plenty of birds, just plenty of water as well. this freeze will be good to isolate where they can go. low of ten high of 25 thursday in the SE. If you find running water in that temp you will kill ducks.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 5, 2010)

My cousins just got back before christmas from white river area, they said they had limited almost every day. has it changed that quick. we were going next week. if this keeps up im stayin here and savein a few hundred.


----------



## OR5 (Jan 6, 2010)

My brother and his group got back Sun. with 73 birds from AR.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Jan 7, 2010)

Last report I heard from Mississippi was they  killed an 11 man limit of mallards by 7:30. Been like that for the last few days.


----------



## Jaker (Jan 7, 2010)

r_hammett86 said:


> My cousins just got back before christmas from white river area, they said they had limited almost every day. has it changed that quick. we were going next week. if this keeps up im stayin here and savein a few hundred.



No it has not changed, actually it has gotten better. We killed a bunch of birds last thursday, friday, saturday, and sunday, on the white river. One of my guide friends up there has been killing ten man limits everyday, but right now close to the river is awesome, because every piece of timber, field, pond, etc is frozen and that timber has current from the river which leaves it open. They are slaying them right now.


----------



## mallardk (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hope it holds*

Hope weather holds or keeps sending enough ducks down that we will get lucky due to sheer volume, headed out on the 18th to hunt about 1 1/2 below Stuttgart.   If water drops and temps stay cold should be good.


----------

